# Titus & Penni's H Litter



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Here are a few pictures taken yesterday of the pups that are still here from their litter


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Adorable!

I love the dark puppy :wub:

Who can resist puppies!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I love sables. Sooo pretty.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey, those babies look familiar!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful batch of sables! And look at all that sunshine


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

ooooh they are so cute! Pic 2 puppy:wub:


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I love the focus on yellow girl Chuck. They are beautiful. I am looking forward to next year!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Could you ship me one to Canada? Give you my address in PM


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

omg how cute are they !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks all, Yes Kendra that little yellow female has lots of focus although the one standing on her back legs would be the one you would like. Rein is a bit over the top compared to her sister yellow collar. The male (green collar 1st picture) is rather nice too


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Love them! :wub:

I cant wait to get my puppy from you next year!


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

oh how beautiful are they :wub::wub::wub:


----------

